# "I'll tip you in the app"



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I figured out a way to get people to actually follow through and tip when they say that.

I say, "Thanks, tips make a huge difference. I'll keep an eye out and then rate you after I see it come through. Thanks again!"

When you say it that way, it triggers their desire to be consistent, their fear of being found thought of as a fraud, and ticks their inner guilt factor. 7 out of 8 times I've said it that way, I've gotten the tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> I figured out a way to get people to actually follow through and tip when they say that.
> 
> I say, "Thanks, tips make a huge difference. I'll keep an eye out and then rate you after I see it come through. Thanks again!"
> 
> When you say it that way, it triggers their desire to be consistent, their fear of being found thought of as a fraud, and ticks their inner guilt factor. 7 out of 8 times I've said it that way, I've gotten the tip.


You're inviting a 1 star to go along with the no tip you already weren't getting.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I have had a 5.00 rating for months now. Average 65 rides a week every week. Get tipped by more than half of my passengers almost every day (except, weirdly enough, when it snows. Asshole infrequent riders forget common courtesy when I am busting my ass in the snow for them).

Tell me again how I should be worried about getting rated a 1 star?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Youre talking about Lyft....lol

Arent they an adorable company. I give every Lyft rider a 4 star rating if they dont tip.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

I do get tips in the app, but the percentage that say they will and actually do? Big 0...!


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Youre talking about Lyft....lol
> 
> Arent they an adorable company. I give every Lyft rider a 4 star rating if they dont tip.


I give them a 3. If you give them a 3 you won't be matched with the cheapskate ever again.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I give them a 3. If you give them a 3 you won't be matched with the cheapskate ever again.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I had my "I'll tip you on the app" cherry popped this afternoon....and she seemed so sincere. I feel so violated.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Seth619navy said:


> View attachment 293423


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> I had my "I'll tip you on the app" cherry popped this afternoon....and she seemed so sincere. I feel so violated.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I had my "I'll tip you on the app" cherry popped this afternoon....and she seemed so sincere. I feel so violated.


Sometimes there's a delay. I've had tips show up days later or even a week later.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Sometimes there's a delay. I've had tips show up days later or even a week later.


BINGO! Her tip showed up last night. Shame on me for doubting her. No soup for me.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> I figured out a way to get people to actually follow through and tip when they say that.
> 
> I say, "Thanks, tips make a huge difference. I'll keep an eye out and then rate you after I see it come through. Thanks again!"
> 
> When you say it that way, it triggers their desire to be consistent, their fear of being found thought of as a fraud, and ticks their inner guilt factor. 7 out of 8 times I've said it that way, I've gotten the tip.


Cocktail Party Psychology

always good for a laugh_ "it triggers their desire to be consistent, their fear of being found thought of as a fraud, and ticks their inner guilt factor"
_
AlteredBeast you're under the misconception that an uber driver means anything to a pax.
Most find drivers repulsive and won't give u the right time of day Much Less allow u to influence their behavior

Paxs get that way from Uber HQ's position that drivers are disposable nonemployees & easily replaceable

Except for the Rakos driving crew. they're irreplaceable


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

You'd think so, Gulfstream, but you would be wrong. This is why I talk to my passengers and get to know them rapidly. If I can develop what is called a relationship of trust with them, or even just the illusion of such, then they will feel a modicum of that need for consistency and duty to tip.

Call it cocktail party psychology or delusion on my part but I'll keep enjoying high tip rates day in and day out.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

The couple of times I've been told they'd tip me in the app, I've been tipped. Maybe a day later, but still.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

You have to really earn any tip. Chat them up. talk about the route, the destination, the weather, ANYTHING to get them off the phone (unless they are talking to someone) and get them to see you as a person. 

My empirical evidence tells me:
Weekday pass tip more than weekend.
If I don't talk to them, they never tip.
If I talk to them 30-50% chance of tip (even if just a dollar)
Business travelers usually tip, and the easiest way to start a conversation is talking about restaurants and bars.

You will get asked about your Uber-ing/Lyfting.. which is nice, but QUICKLY ask about them. Like how often they Uber/Lyft etc. They more THEY talk the more they seem to think you are a nice person. (lol jokes on them.. I couldn't care two turds about them.. I'm just working it for tip.)


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> You have to really earn any tip. Chat them up. talk about the route, the destination, the weather, ANYTHING to get them off the phone (unless they are talking to someone) and get them to see you as a person.
> 
> My empirical evidence tells me:
> Weekday pass tip more than weekend.
> ...


How to Win Tips and Influence People.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Why do drivers think that they are entitled to a tip from a pax, we are doing nothing special for the pax. A waitress deserves tips because she/he caters to you. Casino dealers are like Uber drivers they do nothing special and yet expect to be tipped when a person wins a hand, but never gives anything when someone loses.
We really have become an entitled society.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Why do drivers think that they are entitled to a tip from a pax, we are doing nothing special for the pax. A waitress deserves tips because she/he caters to you. Casino dealers are like Uber drivers they do nothing special and yet expect to be tipped when a person wins a hand, but never gives anything when someone loses.
> We really have become an entitled society.


A waiter/waitress delivers food that that you ordered to your table. A driver drives you to the location you ordered. A waiter/waitress may refill your drink. A driver offers you a charging cable. The driver is also risking damage to his/her personal vehicle, not to mention his/her life (driving can be dangerous). As with any service job, a tip is customary if you had a good experience. It also promotes better service. If I have no chance at making extra money for providing great service, where's the motivation?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

PlayLoud said:


> A waiter/waitress delivers food that that you ordered to your table. A driver drives you to the location you ordered. A waiter/waitress may refill your drink. A driver offers you a charging cable. The driver is also risking damage to his/her personal vehicle, not to mention his/her life (driving can be dangerous). As with any service job, a tip is customary if you had a good experience. It also promotes better service. If I have no chance at making extra money for providing great service, where's the motivation?
> 
> View attachment 297175


Then I would suggest that you learn a trade or go to college, otherwise you're going to be driving for Uber/Lyft for a very long time.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have left a few servers a tip "Get another job" written on a napkin. When they are jawing on their cell phone and out smoking constantly and the quality of service I get is because of this then they get what they deserve. I have never been a believer in someone deserves a tip. They need to earn a tip. I get excellent service I leave excellent tips 25-100+% at times.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Then I would suggest that you learn a trade or go to college, otherwise you're going to be driving for Uber/Lyft for a very long time.


I have a full time job working IT. Uber/Lyft is for extra money. I don't expect it to last a long time before autonomous vehicles have replaced us. My own car will age out from Uber in a couple years. I would not rely on rideshare as a sole means of income. It's not my career. It's actually just a way to save up enough money to take flying lessons and get a private pilot license. I try to provide a pleasant and safe experience for my riders, and tips are definitely appreciated. Just like any other service job, tips are customary if you had a good experience.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Why do drivers think that they are entitled to a tip from a pax, we are doing nothing special for the pax. A waitress deserves tips because she/he caters to you. Casino dealers are like Uber drivers they do nothing special and yet expect to be tipped when a person wins a hand, but never gives anything when someone loses.
> We really have become an entitled society.


And then we have Uber employee trolls like you who write dumb s**t.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're inviting a 1 star to go along with the no tip you already weren't getting.


I welcome one stars from cheap pax holes


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

Speaking of lies about tipping...












peteyvavs said:


> Why do drivers think that they are entitled to a tip from a pax, we are doing nothing special for the pax. A waitress deserves tips because she/he caters to you. Casino dealers are like Uber drivers they do nothing special and yet expect to be tipped when a person wins a hand, but never gives anything when someone loses.
> We really have become an entitled society.


If you feel that drivers offer nothing to the pax then you're doing something wrong! A good driver can create an experience rather than just another ride in a random vehicle. That experience includes the greeting you give upon meeting your customer, the cleanliness and smell of the vehicle, good music (or the ability to change the music to what they prefer to hear), smooth driving, mints/gum/candy, good conversation, tips on where to go or what to do, charging cables, lighting, temperature control...and so many others. You're obviously thinking about this as strictly transportation from one point to another and totally forgetting the customer service aspect, which is probably evident to the passengers as soon as they get into your vehicle.

I can tell this happens all of the time by the pleasant surprise I get from my customers even as they first get in. They're used to drivers who could care less, so when they get to me and see that I give a sh*t about their comfort and enjoyment of the ride they show their appreciation. Your service can be the start of a good day, the end to a great night, help for someone stuck in a bad situation, or at the very least not the horror show that they get with other drivers (and trust me, when you give good service your pax will tell you all about the bad).

I am not entitled to tips, I EARN them by giving my pax the experience that I would want to have if I was in their position. Of course I have to include the disclaimer that I get screwed occasionally too, there are some people who won't tip no matter how good the service is, but I guarantee that if more drivers paid attention to their customers they would not only receive more in tips, but would also have better behaved passengers in general. I've had the occasional bad passenger, but I am very well aware of the fact that my attitude towards them directly impacts their behavior while they're riding with me. Maybe try giving a little more in terms of your service and attitude and see what you get!


----------

